# Como uso el BT137 (o equivalente) como switch



## SERBice (Sep 19, 2009)

Buenas, necesitaria que me dijeran como uso el bt137 como switch, mire el datasheet pero no he entendido como usarlo.

Tengo un IC (LM3915) que da negativo para alimentar a un led que esta siempre conectado al positivi, necesito estimular al bt137 con la salida de ese IC y no se como hacerlo, si alguien pudiera explicarme se lo agradeceria (EXPLICARME, no hacerlo ).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2009)

Buscá la hoja de datos del MOC3020 (o el que funcione para tu tensión de línea) y mirá el circuito de aplicación. El triac lo podés reemplazar con el BT137 y el LED del opto-triac lo conectas al LM3915.

Ves que simple...,.ya te lo hice yo....

PD: Buscá el datasheet de Motorola/Freescale o el Texas Instruments, ahí esta bien claro el circuito de aplicación.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola.
Espero que esto te dé una idea.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2009)

Deberías advertirle que con esa configuración todo el circuito de bajo nivel está al potencial de la línea de alimentación (220V o la que sea) y eso es EXTREMADAMENTE peligroso!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 19, 2009)

moc+triac
muy fácil, muy sencillo, muy bueno


----------



## SERBice (Sep 19, 2009)

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por responder.

Estuve viendo el datasheet del IC que me dijeron (MOC3020) y vi un ejemplo de aplicacion en el mismo, me gustaria que me den su opinion (adjunto imagen)

Por otro lado me surgen algunas dudas muy "tontas" y me gustaria que alguien pudiera respondermelas:
- ¿Las resistencias de  cuantos w deben ser?, yo tengo de 1/4w guardadas aqui en casa.
- Segun me han dicho el BT137 soporta cargas de hasta 2000w con disipador ¿es cierto?
- El MOC3020 que tension necesita para ser estimulado, alcanza con la proporsionada por el lm3915? 
- El circuito usando el MOC y el BT137 (mas las resistencias y los cap), ¿es seguro?. Mi preocupacion no es el LM3915, sino el equipo de audio. ¿existe algun tipo de proteccion para evitar que el 220v llegue a la linea del parlante?


Nuevamente muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2009)

SERBice dijo:


> - ¿Las resistencias de  cuantos w deben ser?, yo tengo de 1/4w guardadas aqui en casa.



de 1/4w está OK



SERBice dijo:


> - Segun me han dicho el BT137 soporta cargas de hasta 2000w con disipador ¿es cierto?



Fijate el datasheet



SERBice dijo:


> - El MOC3020 que tension necesita para ser estimulado, alcanza con la proporsionada por el lm3915?



El MOC3020 tiene un LED adentro y el LM3915 está hecho para excitar LEDs...así que...que te parece?



SERBice dijo:


> - El circuito usando el MOC y el BT137 (mas las resistencias y los cap), ¿es seguro?.



Tan seguro como vos lo armes. Usando el opto-triac la sección de bajo nivel está completamente aislada de la salida, así que no habría forma que le llegue 220V a la salida del amplificador...pero todo depende de vos. Si armás mal el circuito o hacés el PCB sin tener en cuenta la separación mínima de tracks para asegurar la aislación entonces puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## SERBice (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, muchas gracias por responder.

Solo me ha quedado una duda y es si el esquema que publique esta bien (Vease Ver el archivo adjunto 23559)


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 20, 2009)

sip... parece que el circuito es correcto, y los capacitores serian de poliester.....


----------



## SERBice (Sep 21, 2009)

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, me ha servido MUCHISIMO, hoy hice lo que queria (vumetro o audioritmico -desordenando las lamparas-) y lo lleve al cumpleañosd e mi sobrina y pase musica.

En estos dias estare subiendo el esquematico y el PCB (cuando lo haga) por si a alguein le interesa (supongo que a ustedes quizas no, pero a los mas novatos como yo seguramente si).

Nuevamente, un GRACIAS gigante.

PD: Escucho ciertu ruidito (muy suave) con el circuito trabajando (como si fuera un rele, pero mas suave), es normal? (como dato: recordar que la frecuencia de destello es alta)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2009)

OK. Me alegro que te funcione.



SERBice dijo:


> PD: Escucho ciertu ruidito (muy suave) con el circuito trabajando (como si fuera un rele, pero mas suave), es normal? (como dato: recordar que la frecuencia de destello es alta)



En ese circuito ningún ruido es normal...debería ser completamente silencioso. Hay que ver de donde proviene el ruido para saber que tan serio puede ser.


----------



## SERBice (Sep 23, 2009)

quizas sean pequeños arcos electricos (chispas) de 220v ya que lo monte en un protoboard... ¿sera ese el ruido que estucho?


----------

